# HVLP painting MDF



## Bofh (7 Oct 2013)

Hi guys, I've been making a few MDF radiator covers and would like to know a little more about spraying them. I have several guns for Car paint and wondered if I could adapt one of them to use. I only really need to prime them up for the customer  I popped into my local Brewers today but they were not too up on spraying.


----------



## sometimewoodworker (8 Oct 2013)

Bofh":ibehbvgb said:


> Hi guys, I've been making a few MDF radiator covers and would like to know a little more about spraying them. I have several guns for Car paint and wondered if I could adapt one of them to use. I only really need to prime them up for the customer  I popped into my local Brewers today but they were not too up on spraying.


There is little or no adaptation needed, assuming you can get or have different sizes of needle and tip. You will probably need a bit larger than the size you use for car paint. The exact size will depend on the gun you have, pressure, siphon or gravity feed


----------



## Bofh (8 Oct 2013)

Thanks, I have a SATA Minijet gravity fed, should I go for the biggest tip and needle I can find? I'd also like some recommendations on what paint to use if you could advise. I've been reading that Floetrol should be used to dilute the pain for spraying etc.


----------



## mailee (8 Oct 2013)

Morrells primer is the best I have found. It's available in solvent and water based and is a 2 pac system. Seals MDF well. I use the solvent system with a cheapo Bergen Gravity fed HVLP gun with a 1.7 needle and tip. HTH. :wink:


----------

